# Factory radar detector and display questions



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

I just bought a 98 A6 Quattro and have a couple of questions.

First, the car has a factory radar detector installed. Now, does anyone have any info on these? Mine doesn't seem to turn on, so I have to trouble shoot that. I just can't find any info on it at all.

Next, my display and climate controls are currently displayed in metric. How do I change it back to standard?

Thanks!


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Never heard of a factory radar detector in a C5. If it doesn't turn on, how do you know you have it? Is there a special switch or something?

Climate control can be switched to imperial with VAG-COM. I don't know if there is a way to do it with the buttons. Mine changes at random sometimes :sly:


----------



## NickBroderick (Dec 28, 2009)

hold the recirculate button and press temp up, it'll change. read your owners manual if you have one.


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

NickBroderick said:


> hold the recirculate button and press temp up, it'll change. read your owners manual if you have one.


Somehow I missed that. Thanks!

As for the radar detector here's what it looks like. Aside from this, it has a sensor that sticks to the windshield with a suction cup.


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Thats pretty cool! Never seen one of those before. 

I would start by popping that panel off and seeing if you could identify if there is power going to it :thumbup:


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

Okay, I got it working. It was just a loose ground wire that was screwed into the frame above the fuse box. It is made by Whistler. It is a perfect install, but the power and ground wires are actually speaker wires.

Now here's some more detailed pics.

Powered up and working.










The sensor.










The internals.


----------



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

cool **** man. I graduated from UNOH in Lima :thumbdown: lol.


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

Yeah, Lima sucks. I grew up in Columbus.

After doing some more digging, I found the rest of it. It's a Whistler 2290 remote mount detector. The mount in the windshield is for laser and the box mounted in the front bumper is for radar signals.

This was up behind the sunroof control.










This is up in the front bumper.


----------



## INControl7 (Jan 13, 2011)

Lima is a depressing city for sure. is that thing a jammer or a detector? And thats factory?


----------



## Malevolent (Feb 20, 2006)

It's a detector. I believe that it's a custom install. It may have been done by a dealer or more than likely a car audio shop.


----------



## mechanicalmadness (Dec 10, 2011)

Its after market. Kind of a bulky install imho. Back in the day we used to take appart radar detectors and do stealth installs like that. But ours were a little more hidden. The sensors would be either in the back of the mirror or we would ise the old school light sensoe housing from lincolns if the actual radar detector part was too bulky for the mirror. The display would either be in dash mounted or we would slightly etch the back of the rear view mirror so as to make a small portion of ot a two way mirroe and mount the display in there...ah the good ol days lol.


----------

